# 1st Annual ASH Finland



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

Contact me for more info

Mikko


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I wonder how much a flight on Easyjet to helsinki would be? Is Finland as expensive as Norway? 

T


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

im not that far either..


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

no, FInland is not as expensive as Norway

Mikko


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

this is just a small scale getogether between some friends, but ALL ARE WELCOME...


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds like fun! Wish I could be there. Have a great time!


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: 1st Annual ASH Finland -*

Hello,

Update for this event:

Place is Ahjo Club at Klaus K hotel. Time 5th october, 6pm forward

FREE CIGARS expected,

If you want to participate, please PM me, since the club needs the people count in advance!

JOIN US!


----------

